# Ocean Odyessy



## Lgk (May 22, 2018)

Looking for critique


----------



## CLunch74 (Mar 10, 2018)

I cant see the photo


----------



## Lgk (May 22, 2018)

Hopefully this one shows up


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi Lgk,

Ocean Odyssey shows me you have a highly developed intuitive sense ... or you love 'the deep.'

What I feel is the temperature change as one descends -

the warmth at sea level, the mid-range between warm and cold and lastly the cold of the deep ocean.

And you did this by the symbolic use of color. 

Kudos


----------



## Lgk (May 22, 2018)

Thanks for your critique. You are right;. I do tend to go towards the deep side of life....in a good way though 😊


----------

